# folic acid for twin mummy



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

When I had my early scan at my fertility clinic and found out we were having twins, they advised that I take 5mg folic acid til 12 wks. After 12 wks I then went back to pregnacare. Now the antenatal clinic at my hospital want me back on 5mg. Babies are okay and dr said it was their policy that I should be taking 5mg folic acid plus 400mg iron to prevent/minimise anaemia. I don't want to stop the pregnacare as I still want to benefit from its multivits. It contains 400mcg folic acid so just wondering if it's okay to take this along with the separate 5mg folic acid


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Best to check with pharmacist. I'll move your question. You could the 5mg and the have healthy start vitamins which u can get fom health visitors or childrens centres. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes it is fine. For very deficient people we use up to 10mg per day, so an extra 400mcg is neither here nor there. If worried check with your doctor.


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks *Kaz* and  on your wee girl  

*Holly*, many thanks for your reply. I just wanted to double check that I wouldn't be overdosing on folic acid but thought that an extra 400mcg wouldn't really matter given that I'm taking 5mg. Cheers


----------

